# What are our options, if any, regarding...?



## HonestWish (14 May 2013)

Failure in Basic Training?

I am in the U.S. and my fiance is a Canadian citizen and he joined the army and was just shipped off to Basic. It is officially his second day, and he said he messed up his fitness test and might get sent home. He says that if he is, he is out for good and will owe thousands of dollars, etc. He retests Thursday but if things don't go well is being sent home and into bankruptcy really his only option? I've been trying to do research but am having trouble getting a hold of Canadian information from the US, but the impression I got is that he could be sent into remedial training instead. He said that was not the case, though.

I am very confused, can anyone hep clarify things for me? I will stand with him no matter what and I was scheduling interviews for a second job while he was in basic anyway, but I need to have some idea of what I am preparing for. Any advice or information is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2013)

HonestWish said:
			
		

> Failure in Basic Training?
> 
> I am in the U.S. and my fiance is a Canadian citizen and he joined the army and was just shipped off to Basic. It is officially his second day, and he said he messed up his fitness test and might get sent home. He says that if he is, he is out for good and will owe thousands of dollars, etc.



???   He is getting paid while at Basic.  Unless he has been gambling or spending well outside of his means, he should not owe anything if by chance he is released.  I might take this as the first of many signs, that perhaps this guy isn't on the up and up.



			
				HonestWish said:
			
		

> He retests Thursday but if things don't go well is being sent home and into bankruptcy really his only option?



Again; unless he is already heavily in debt, the CAF will not send him home into 'bankruptcy".



			
				HonestWish said:
			
		

> I've been trying to do research but am having trouble getting a hold of Canadian information from the US, but the impression I got is that he could be sent into remedial training instead. He said that was not the case, though.



It appears that perhaps you know more than he does on this matter.


----------



## HonestWish (14 May 2013)

Thank you, Wallace. He has not been gambling or spending excessively, but he has been making car payments. I told him that he is probably just panicking from being at basic and he is either imagining or getting a rougher impression from his superiors than what is necessarily accurate.

So, I am right about remedial training? That is good. I know he is getting paid but he says if he fails he will have to pay it all back.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2013)

He is wrong.

The only time he will have to pay it back is if he gets sent home and there is a screw up and he continues to get paid. Sooner or later the army will want their money back.
If he is there then he is "working" and even if he plays xbox all day he keeps his money.


----------



## HonestWish (14 May 2013)

Well, that is a big relief...I wonder how he got under such an incorrect impression? I am not sure what to say because he doesn't seem to believe me.


----------



## HonestWish (14 May 2013)

I spoke to him, he says he was told he would have to pay it back as they sent him to school and training for his branch (cook) first.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (14 May 2013)

Did he by any chance take a course or possibly go through some form of post-secondary education as paid for by the CF? Subsidized Education possibly?

On a side note, is Warrior Platoon still a possibility?


----------



## HonestWish (14 May 2013)

He went through training for his specialization (I'm not sure what the Canadian term is--the US Military calls it their MOS) at a place called Loyalist College, I believe.

And sorry...I looked up Warrior Platoon but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## JM2345 (16 May 2013)

HonestWish said:
			
		

> And sorry...I looked up Warrior Platoon but I'm not sure what it is.



Warrior Platoon is where they keep you off the regular courses and you just work on getting physically fit so you can pass the tests. However, if you BOMB your tests so badly, you don't even qualify to go on that. 

Here is the info on that:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/ec-pf/index-eng.asp

The "Threshold Fitness Standard" is what would apply here if they are telling him he is going to be released.


----------



## mariomike (16 May 2013)

HonestWish said:
			
		

> I looked up Warrior Platoon but I'm not sure what it is.



Warrior Platoon  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108268.0


----------



## The_Falcon (22 May 2013)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Did he by any chance take a course or possibly go through some form of post-secondary education as paid for by the CF? Subsidized Education possibly?
> 
> On a side note, is Warrior Platoon still a possibility?



She posted above, that he had been in the NCM-SEP program.  

If he was in NCM-SEP and he is unable to fulfill his obligatory service and either gets booted or quits, then yes, he will have to pay back the cost of school.  Quite frankly he has no one to blame but himself for his poor physical state.  The minimum PT Standards are not hard at all, and if he showed up to BMQ out of shape, that's a personal issue.  He had more than enough time during his school years to get into decent shape, and last I checked most schools even have gyms.


----------

